# Unique Fragcave collector Zoas and Palys



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

I would like to let you know that we will have more unique Zoas and Palys you can only get at Fragcave, for me is very important to follow a process of acclimating and healing for these species which takes time but thats my way of making sure you will be getting quality livestock.
Here are some that have been cut and healing as we speak that will be available in the next weeks.

This is one of my favourites.....FC Aqualemons










Others..


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful Alex! What fun for you!


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome back buddy!!! Happy New Years! Bring back any sps? Lol


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Alex how about this ?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Beautiful Alex! What fun for you!


Thank Jeff...lots of fun yes



imy112 said:


> Welcome back buddy!!! Happy New Years! Bring back any sps? Lol


I'm not back yet.... Happy new year to you too...



zoapaly said:


> Alex how about this ?


I made few frags of that before I left, they should be ready when I come back.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

FragCave said:


> Thank Jeff...lots of fun yes
> 
> I'm not back yet.... Happy new year to you too...
> 
> I made few frags of that before I left, they should be ready when I come back.


i heard about the new acquisition - i think the next bbq has to be at your house


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

teemee said:


> i heard about the new acquisition - i think the next bbq has to be at your house


 FragCave HD........We have to plan a BBQ once winter is gone for sure!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

FragCave said:


> FragCave HD........We have to plan a BBQ once winter is gone for sure!!


i mean at the house where it's never winter!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ps
¡¡¡Feliz Navidad!!!


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

You are the only frag spot in the GTA that haven't been to. 
Looking to change that this year!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

teemee said:


> ps
> ¡¡¡Feliz Navidad!!!


Feliz Navidad Margaret para ti también!!!!!



Norco said:


> You are the only frag spot in the GTA that haven't been to.
> Looking to change that this year!


You are more than welcome to come by anytime, Ill be back by January 12


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

FragCave said:


> I would like to let you know that we will have more unique Zoas and Palys you can only get at Fragcave, for me is very important to follow a process of acclimating and healing for these species which takes time but thats my way of making sure you will be getting quality livestock.
> Here are some that have been cut and healing as we speak that will be available in the next weeks.


Congratulations Bud.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Congratulations Bud.


Lol thanks amigo


----------

